# HtmlUnit form finden...



## moccajoghurt (15. Nov 2010)

Hi,
ich möchte bei HtmlUnit eine form deklarieren, die allerdings nur folgende Elemente enthält:


```
<form action="/user/login"  method="POST">
```

Mit welcher Methode komm ich an diese form?

Gruß mocca


----------



## moccajoghurt (15. Nov 2010)

Hab es mit folgender Schleife geregelt:


```
for(HtmlForm f : page.getForms()) {
			String x = f.toString();
			if (x.contains("/user/login")) {
				form = f;
			}
		}
```

Sorry fürs voreilige posten, aber vielleicht wird es ja mal jemandem weiterhelfen^^


Gruß

PS: gibts vielleicht eine elegantere Lösung?


----------



## gman (15. Nov 2010)

Hi,

für komplexere Abfragen empfehlen die wohl selber XPath-Ausdrücke. Hier ein auf deinen Fall
abgewandeltes Beispiel von hier (Finding a specific Element, Teil 2):


```
final HtmlForm div = (HtmlForm) page.getByXPath("//form[@action='/user/login']").get(0);
```

Hab es mal aus dem Stegreif abgewandelt, musste mal ausprobieren ob es klappt.


----------

